# Hessian starten und Begriffsschwierigkeiten (Einstieg)



## sidex (4. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

man man man hätte nie gedacht, dass es so verdammt schwierig ist in Java EE einzusteigen. Aber wenn ich mir hier so die Themen anschaue bin ich nicht der einzige der mit den ganzen Begriffen durcheinander kommt 

Ich bitte euch mir zu helefen so weit es möglich ist 

Also ich will eine Flex Air Anwendung schreiben die mit einem Service kommuniziert. Es soll eine Benutzerauthentifizierung möglich sein und dann möchte ich Dateien versenden oder besser gesagt ich will dateien von dem jeweiligen Benutzer auf dem server lokal synchronisieren. Das wäre ein sehr grober Anwendungsfall 

Nun zu meinen fragen  

Da ich eine Flex anwendung schreibe muss ich doch kein JSP lernen oder? Was brauch ich dafür alles? Wie man Servlets schreibt? Ich will ja nur meine Flex anwendung mit dem Server über Hessian oder BlazeDS verbinden und Dateien und Objekte hin und her schieben. Wie soll ich anfangen? 

Hessian soll ja ziemlich flot sein und deswegen wollte ich das mal ausprobieren. Aber ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich da anfangen soll. Hessian Protokoll braucht ja auch einen Service Container oder? Was brauch ich dann da? Tomcat? oder einen kompletten Application Server wie JBoss? Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial wie man so ein Hessian Protokoll einrichtet und ein Hessian Service deployen kann? Ich kann einfach nichts finden... 

Ich will ja auch eine Authentifizierung realisieren und habe gelsen dass ein Application Server sowas bereits hat. Ist es auch bei Tomcat der fall? Oder muss ich das in jedem fall komplett selber schreiben?

Lassen sich direkt über das Protokoll auch Dateien übertragen? Wenn es möglich ist, kann mir jemand sagen ob die übertragung eher schnell oder langsam ist?

Was ist eigentlich das Spring Framework? Ich habe gelesen es soll eine alternative zu Java EE sein? Wie soll man das sich vorstellen? Oder ist Spring Framework auch ein Application Server? 

Oft lese ich was von Clustering in verbindung mit einem Application Server. Was versteht man dadrunter?

Was ist ein Webstack? Was gibt es noch für Stacks? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

Gruss,
Sidex


----------



## frapo (5. Jan 2009)

Da ich auch nicht unbedingt der Crack bin, hoffe ich zumindest das ein oder andere beantworten zu können  



			
				sidex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Also ich will eine Flex Air Anwendung schreiben die mit einem Service kommuniziert



Wie gesagt, bin auch noch ein Newcomer, was bitte schön ist 'Flex Air'? Hättest du diesbezüglich den ein oder anderen Link?



			
				sidex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich eine Flex anwendung schreibe muss ich doch kein JSP lernen oder?



Mit JSP ist einiges möglich.. anders gesagt: viele Wege führen nach Rom. Was genau hast du vor?



			
				sidex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich das Spring Framework? Ich habe gelesen es soll eine alternative zu Java EE sein? Wie soll man das sich vorstellen? Oder ist Spring Framework auch ein Application Server?



Spring ist meinem Verständnis nach nicht als Alternative zu JavaEE anzusehen. Spring soll eher Teile von JavaEE (oder die Nutzung von JavaEE) vereinfachen:  Wikipedia - Spring. Swing benötigt mindestens ( so wie ich es bisher verstanden habe) einen Servlet-Container wie Tomcat (ich sage das da ich persönlich einen kompletten Applicationserver [JBoss] im Einsatz habe).


Gruß
frapo


----------



## byte (5. Jan 2009)

frapo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spring ist meinem Verständnis nach nicht als Alternative zu JavaEE anzusehen. Spring soll eher Teile von JavaEE (oder die Nutzung von JavaEE) vereinfachen:  Wikipedia - Spring. Swing benötigt mindestens ( so wie ich es bisher verstanden habe) einen Servlet-Container wie Tomcat (ich sage das da ich persönlich einen kompletten Applicationserver [JBoss] im Einsatz habe).


JEE ist im Grunde eine Sammlung vieler (teilweise aufeinander aufbauender) Spezifikationen. Spring ist ein Java-Framework, dass für viele JEE-Spezifikationen als Ergänzung dient (z.B. JPA, JTA, ...). Für andere Teile von JEE bietet Spring hingegen tatsächlich Alternativen an (z.B. EJB). Im Falle von EJB heisst die Alternative Spring Remote. Sie basiert jedoch selbst auf JEE (Servlet API) und ist daher keineswegs eine Insellösung. Deswegen kann man Spring als JEE-Framework bezeichnen. Spring ist keine Alternative zu JEE im Allgemeinen.
Spring benötigt perse keinen Server. Einige Teile sind jedoch nur innerhalb eines Servlet-Containers einsetzbar (z.B. Tomcat oder jedem JEE-ApplicationServer).


----------

